# Name that Mousery.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

At the moment I'm using Showtime which is registered with my friend Debbie with the BCC and we show under it, mostly Guinea Pigs but I was going to show the mice under the same "banner" but I'm thinking of getting my very own banner, anyone think of anything really cool to call my mousery?

I live in Wises Lane so perhaps Wises Mice? or something funny like Twice as Mice??

Or something totally bizarre like Armadillo :lol:

Would love to hear some suggestions :lol:


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

what kind of things do you like Naomi? do you have any other hobbies or anything?

I took ages to settle on my studname, but in the rat society you have to acheive your stud name through several wins or breeding a certain champion rat, and it took me 8 years to do it so I had a long time to think about it.

Mine is Halcyon, and I was looking through a street index at work and wondered what it meant, my favuorite bird is the Kingfisher and when I found it was the latin name for kingfisher and also that the best days of your life are described as your "halcyon days" then I really liked it, and thankfully 14 years later I still do.

Other favourites I had at the time were Kalamazoo and Telesia.

Most people settle on a name that means something to them though, like a character in a favourite book or a place they love.

Lisa


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ooooo loving the name Kalamazoo (especially the zoo bit) works very well with the number of animals I have on the go :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

My NFRS studname is Valhalla (the Viking Vermin), and I have registered Asgard with the BCC for the cavies. I want something else for the mice, and have a related idea in mind. Any Norse mythological fans out there will probably be able to guess


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've registered the affix musculus with the kennel club,latin for mouse.Sadly my hopes of winning crufts have been severly hampered by the fact that I can't bare to part with the puppies


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I got Kalamazoo from a guitar that my o/h had.

Apart from loads of animals what other interests do you have Naomi?

Lisa x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Naomi - what about an idea related to the varieties of mice you are going to be breeding?

Lisa, I am sure that there was a song in a musical or something called kalamazoo. Now it will annoy me and I have to google it.


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Glen Miller did a song about a girl in Kalamazoo 



L x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Yes - I think they stole it for an episode of "The Wonderpets" too.  Oh the joys of small children.... Now I have the song going round and round in my head...


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Kalamazoo was also part of "down on the corner, out in the streets......" Creedence Clearwater Revival rock on :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a question, what happens if the name you choose is being used by someone else? do you have to choose another one?

if so does it only apply to that group or would it matter if you mouse show name was the same as someone elses Rabbit show name?

Some one i know is registered as "Nikonis" they breed German Shepherd dogs  i can't remember why they chose it, but it made sense :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You'd have to have a name that no one else is using. I don't know about nicking someone else's name from another fancy - I'd think that it's not a good idea tbh!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I've gone for Kalamazoo and e-mailed the NMC secretary, I'm sure she will be in touch if someone else is using it


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Whoo Naomi, thats lovely, I hope it brings you lots of luck 

Lisa


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Halcyon said:


> Whoo Naomi, thats lovely, I hope it brings you lots of luck
> 
> Lisa


thank you me too :lol:

and thanks for letting me steal it I really love it :gwavebw


----------

